# Fertilaid



## Lou32

Hi there! I've heard great stories about Fertilaid (for men and women) but it doesn't seem to be sold anywhere in the UK (other than ebay). Anyone know where you can buy it from? Or indeed anything better?


----------



## jonnanne3

I have fertilaid and while I was taking it, my doctor advised me from taking it because there are different kinds of vitamins in it that you shouldn't take after ovulation and also it isn't approved by the FDA so she strongly advised against it. I have since stopped taking it. I also had a friend who continued to take it and it completely messed up her cycles. She took it for 7 months and her cycles were all over the place and it took her 6 months to get her body back on track. I wouldn't recommend anyone to take this product. 
Good luck and I hope you get your :bfp: very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lou32

Really? There's such conflicting information out there it's confusing...What's the FDA? 
My doctor in the UK advised against taking any vitamins other than folic acid, but I've been taking Sanatogen ones as everyone else seems to take vitamins.... It's more the Fertilaid for Men I'm interested in really. I've trawled the internet and can't seem to find any negative stories about them, only great stories.
I ordered some from ebay but I've been waiting over two weeks now and they've still not arrived, which is reeeeeeally frustrating as we got a bad SA and I'm counting on this Fertilaid to make them swim! I can't seem to find Fertilaid for sale anywhere else, which is really annoying.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

have a look at the ingredients - the main ingredient is vitex which you can buy much cheaper elsewhere. I agree with jonnane though - shouldn't be taken after ov as can cause minor womb contractions x


----------



## silarose28

Oh - my oh has tried spermamax - has l-arginine in it ame as ferilaid but much cheaper! His count has increased x


----------



## Lou32

Might have a look at that. He's been on Wellman, but I took a look at the ingredients and it isn't as strong as it could be and I think he needs something much stronger to improve the motility. His count is good, but they're no good if they can't swim!
I was weighing up getting the Zita West ones or Fertilaid, but the rave reviews about Fertilaid for Men made me want to try them first....


----------



## silarose28

sorry - I think I meant L-carnitine. Can't remember the name now. That is the ingredient research has shown to work - along with zinc. Maca is good too - all of those are in spermamax. I say don't go with the advertising - go with what is in the pills. If the ingredients are the same it will do the same job! xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hi Lou

We had a very low count last year and DH takes wellman, maca and vit c - his count has doubled the last do SA's and we are due another test next month.

If you have a look at Zita Wests book or online site she lists everything you should take vitamin wise for healthy sperm and eggs - it's a good starting point to follow.

Don't buy stuff off the internet - you really don't know what you are getting and could end up in a worse situation :dust:


----------



## rachelle1975

Lou - sorry, Zita West ones are really overpriced and contain the same ingrediants as Wellman - good luck x


----------



## jonnanne3

Sorry I didn't respond yesterday. The FDA is the food and drug administration here in the states and all medicines have to pass certain requirements, testing, and regulations before let out into the public. Fertilaid is one of them that hasn't gone though the FDA. But most vitamins/herbal supplements don't. But giving the ingredients and the reviews I have heard and my own experience, I wouldn't use the womans fertilaid. As far as the mens goes, I did purchase that too, but I have done research and I have read that zinc is a good vitamin to increase the mans sperm. 
Has your DH has a SA done to show low sperm?
I hope that I have helped a little. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lou32

Hi - yes, he had the test and the sperm count was good, but the doc said they weren't swimming, so it's motility we need to improve. I can't understand how he can be producing sperm which are alive and well, but they don't swim?! I really don't want to go through IVF at all, so I'm hanging everything on these vitamins/minerals at the mo.
Fertilaid has all the vitamins and minerals plus maca, which means he won't have to take a zillion tablets a day. I have read good and bad stories about Fertilaid for women, but nothing bad about the men's tablets, so fingers crossed they'll work - if they ever arrive!


----------



## grneyednurse

The Fertilaid for men has been tested, but in a very small group of men, but the reviews are all the rave and besides they have EVERYTHING in them that the doctors tell men to take with low sperm count/motility/issues all in one bottle....my DH has been taking them two months and I have noticed an increase this month finally-counts not totally known, but just by sight under a microscope-it looks like they have increased by double! So I hope this is my month! I also use instead cups to hold it all in (2nd month trying). You can buy the FErtilaid at early-pregnancy-tests.com for like $25. BTW NONE of the vitamins and herbal supplements we all take are approved by the FDA, but some work and some do not! GL!


----------



## Lou32

That sounds promising?! Well they finally arrived and he's now on his second day and I have everything crossed hoping they improve things. We were officially referred for IVF today, so feeling quite low about it all and having to rely completely on doctors. 
Yet again, the consultant said there was NOTHING we could do to improve the sperm and that they would not carry out tests to find out the problem as it was usually unexplained. I can't understand how they can say it's unexplained if they've not even tried to investigate? It's just all so upsetting...Come on Fertilaid!!


----------



## grneyednurse

Doctors are a bunch of lazy, self righteous assholes sometimes and it seems FSs or REs in the US or no matter where they are from are the biggest jerks of all! Mine was a woman and she was a jerk, but she did give me handout with all the vitamins and things we already know to do to increase sperm count and Fertilaid has all that...I have looked up so many success stories where sperm counts suddenly change for better without explanation and they get pregnant...the experts don't even know why counts fluctuate, but they know they can...they have not done enough studies to deem themsleves "experts" on sperm counts...they don't know the half of it....many people get pregnant with these problems, only it takes much longer, this is what they never seem to tell anybody and it pisses me off...they only tell people the gravest of news and then push their damned services and then make you feel lucky to be able to get help at all...some people truly need it and don't have the time to wait things out and these are the ONLY people (unless one has tons of money) who should be in need of the services urgently....geez


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi my husband has been taking fertile aid for 2 mths now & we saw our fs yesterday & his sperm has improved sooo much, she was really pleased with his new results. xx


----------



## Lou32

I totally agree about the doctors. I have to say that I don't feel like we've had the best experience so far, so I really hope it improves with IVF. The first appt we had they said the sperm weren't swimming at all and the second one has since come back saying 10% were good swimmers and that the morphology is 50% and sperm count low side of normal, so I'm thinking it isn't quite as bad as I initially thought if at least 10% are good swimmers? I think she just made it sound a lot worse than it was at the initial appt. 
Thanks for your post Dancingkaty1 - that gives me so much hope. My OH is so shocked I think by his results (we both honestly thought it would be me) that he's been scared into taking the tablets religiously so I'm hoping they are multiplying fast and learning how to swim! He even started acupuncture, which I have a lot of faith in, but again the consultant said he didn't believe in it at all. I'd love to prove him wrong!


----------



## Imaan

Thank you for your positivity ladies! my FS shook her head before I had even finished asking her if anything could be done for my Dh's :spermy: and then said "No, he was just born that way and there is nothing you can do to change it"


----------



## Imaan

I can not seem to find a list of the specific ingredients contained in Fertilaid for Men and their amounts. The website's info is rather vague. Does anyone know where I can get a detailed list (inc. quantities) contained in Fertilaid for men? 

I also wonder why they don't just include all of the ingredients contained in their other products 'count boost' and 'motility boost'... it's obviously a money-making game :(

x


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Imaan I'm sure that they don't have the quantities listed anywhere, because I contacted the company about how much agnus castus there was in FertilAid for Women, and they replied saying they don't tell that info, and that it had been researched as the best amount.


----------



## Imaan

Thanks Strawberry,

It's just that I had been looking at 'Fertility Plus for Men' and on theire website (https://www.naturalhealthpractice.com/Fertility_Plus_for_Men_P760.cfm) they detail exactly what is in the product inc. the quantities:

Ingredients: 
L-arginine 300mg
Vitamin E (Natural d-alpha-tocopherol) 200mg %EC RDA* 2000
Vitamin C 200mg %EC RDA* 333
Zinc (as ascorbate) 30mg %EC RDA* 200
Magnesium (as citrate) 20mg %EC RDA* 6.7
L-cartinine 100mg
L-taurine 100mg
Calcium (as citrate) 20mg %EC RDA* 2.5
Beta Carotene (natural) 5mg
Thiamin (as HCl, vitamin B1) 20mg %EC RDA* 1428
Iron (as ascorbate/malate) 5mg %EC RDA* 36
Manganese (as ascorbate) 5mg
Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxal-5-phosphate) 20mg %EC RDA* 1000
Panthothenic Acid (Vitamin B5) 20mg %EC RDA* 333
Riboflavin (Vitmain B2) 20mg %EC RDA* 1250
Niacin (as nicotinamide, Vitmain B3) 20mg %EC RDA* 111
Selenium (as l-selenomethionine) 100ug
Vitamin A 696ug RE %EC RDA* 86
Vitamin D3 2.5ug %EC RDA* 50
Chromium (as polynicotinate) 20ug
Folic Acid 400ug %EC RDA* 200
Vitamin B12 (as cyanocobalamin) 20ug %EC RDA* 2000


Capsule Shell:
Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose 

Suitable for vegetarians Contained in vegetarian capsules


Recommended Intake:
For best results take 3 capsules daily (or as professionally directed) Do not exceed recommended intake * EC RDA - European Community Recommended Daily Allowance


Daily Dosage:
3 capsules, daily


Available Pack Size:
90 vegetarian capsules


Contra Indications:
Long term intake of 20mg Vitamin B6 may lead to mild tingling and numbness. This product contains Iron which, if taken in excess may be harmful to very young children. Long term intake of 5mg of manganese may lead to muscle pain and fatigue. Long term intake of 30mg zinc may lead to anaemia. Beta Carotene should not be taken by heavy smokers. Keep out of sight and reach of children


----------



## Imaan

Where there is a will, there is a way :) I just found the list of ingredients plus quantities for Fertilaid for Men here on this link: https://www.fertilaidreviews.com/fertilaid-for-men/


----------

